# Jan Gutjahr X Blade



## The_Pitbull (17. November 2008)

Hallo Leute hat schon vll einer Erfahrrung mit der Rute?Und schreibt mal eben was er von dieser hält?#hGruß Pitti


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Waren da nicht gestern und vorgestern usw. schon Meldungen dazu da? |kopfkrat


----------



## The_Pitbull (17. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Ja das schon aber wollte gerne noch paar mehr Meinungen dazu hören ist doch nicht so schlimm oder|kopfkratGruß Pitti


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Nein, nein .. beiss mich bitte nicht ;

aber zum Thema: welche Ringe hat die denn? Dazu schweigt sich ja Stollenwerk aus ...


----------



## The_Pitbull (18. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Hallo brauchst ja nicht gleich blöder Hund sagen:qSpaß bei Seite konnte auch nix über die Ringe in Erfahrung bringen.Vll weißt ja jemand anders mehr.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Ghanja (18. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Warum denn so verkrampft Sherlock Holmes spielen - frag doch einfach Jan in seinem eigenen Forum (Onkel Google weist dir über Fanatic-Fishing den Weg) ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Flo_Zanderkönig (Boardlegende) :q hat mal mit der geliebäugelt. Den würd ich mal fragen!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Aber wegen des Test, wo die bescheidene Qualität der Rute gezeigt wird, sein gelassen.

Alles auch hier zu finden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141234

mfg Flo


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Warum denn so verkrampft Sherlock Holmes spielen - frag doch einfach Jan in seinem eigenen Forum (Onkel Google weist dir über Fanatic-Fishing den Weg) ...


 
danke für den Tipp Dr. Watson #h.. aber noch besser wäre es, wenn man auf gar keiner Seite eben suchen muss, sondern in seinem Angebot die Infos gibt  ..

werde dort mal nach fragen #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Aber wegen des Test, wo die bescheidene Qualität der Rute gezeigt wird, sein gelassen.
> 
> Alles auch hier zu finden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141234
> 
> mfg Flo


 
Der Test http://arturo.ar.funpic.de/artikel/article.php?article=139 spricht doch eindeutig FÜR die Rute ! #6

Der Winding Ring läßt sich in Sekundenschnelle dauerhaft fixieren !
Der Korken, mit Verlaub, sieht aus, wie bei doppelt so teuren Ruten auch !
Das einzige ist die 0,5 cm Zapfenreserve, die mag vll. mal ein Engpass werden ...


----------



## The_Pitbull (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Naja ich werd die Rute für 80euro bekommen von nen Kumpel da er sich ne Blechpeitsche gehollt hat.Denke mal bei den Preis werd ich nix falsch machen werd euch dann Berichten wie ******* oder gut sie ist|wavey:Gruß Pitti


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Ist auch eine Frage welche Ansprüche man an sein Angelgerät stellt. Für mich wäre, wenn die Rute wirklich die Mängel hat wie im Test, das nicht akzeptable und die Rute würde zurück gehen. Dem einen scheints zu reichen und legt hauptsächlich augenmerk auf den guten Blank, bei mir muss auch das drumherum stimmen.

mfg Flo


----------



## turm13 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Naja ich werd die Rute für 80euro bekommen von nen Kumpel da er sich ne Blechpeitsche gehollt hat.Denke mal bei den Preis werd ich nix falsch machen werd euch dann Berichten wie ******* oder gut sie ist|wavey:Gruß Pitti


80 Euro, ist aber ein guter Preis oder? Kostet das Ding nicht um die 1000 Euronen???

Dieser Waller soll ja auch mit der Jan Gutjahr gefangen worden sein... finde das schon heftig den Drill
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2472026/


----------



## The_Pitbull (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Hallo ne du die kostet sonst 140 euronen du meinst bestimmt die Adrenalin Sniper|wavey:Gruß Pitti


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

lass dich mal von der Rute überraschen, denn nur weil eine Person Pech hatt mit dem Kork der Rute, muss nicht die ganze Serie an sich scghlecht sein ...

sonst dürfte keiner mehr eine Harrison VHF kaufen (Brüche), Sportex (Bruch + Korkprobleme), Blechpeitsche (abfallender Abschlußknauf) usw ...
und diese Ruten liegen wesentlich im Preis drüber ... 

und am besten kaufe dir dann keine Rollen, auch nicht die teuersten, denn hier liest man Horrorstories über wirklich jedes Modell, binde lieber die Schnur an den Spitzenring ...


----------



## The_Pitbull (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Jop Toni so siehts aus hab grad auch mal bei Fanatic-Fishing reingeschaut und da sind sie auch alle sehr zufrieden mit der Rute.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Angelkiste (19. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

servus pitbull,
fische zwar nicht die x-blade, sondern die hi-lite aus der gleichen serie. schöne rute, und über die verarbeitung kann ich mich nicht beschweren. 
habe sie nun seit august, und fische sie viel am rhein und main auf rapfen, da muss sie einiges mitmachen...das macht sie auch.

und schwarze schafe kannst du unter den produkten immer erwischen. und es dürfte sich aufgrund des rollenfettproblems keiner mehr eine spro red arc kaufen.
ich finde, wenn einem was gefällt, sollte man dies in die hand nehmen und entscheiden, ob es für einen taugt oder nicht.
außerdem hast du ja eine gesetzliche garantie von 2jahren!!!

finde die x-blade für den preis ansich recht gelungen, hatte sie beim händler zum vergleich in der hand.

aber die frage ist nun, wo bekommst du die her???
soweit ich die infos habe, ist die rute überall bis januar vergriffen. leider wird dies in onlineshops aber meist nicht vermerkt.

#6


----------



## Ghanja (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



turm13 schrieb:


> Dieser Waller soll ja auch mit der Jan Gutjahr gefangen worden sein... finde das schon heftig den Drill
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2472026/


Der wurde aber mit einer anderen Rute (Sniper mit WG bis 100 g) gefangen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Ghanja schrieb:


> Der wurde aber mit einer anderen Rute (Sniper mit WG bis 100 g) gefangen.


 
.. einer Neuauflage der Blechpeitsche, die in einer ganz anderen Preisliga als die XBlade spielt #h


----------



## Veit (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Ich find die X-Blade auch sehr interessant. Glaube das wird meine neue "Spinne" für die kommende Saison. Hoffe bis dahin ist sie dann wieder lieferbar. 
Kann mir jemand vielleicht die genau Abmessung des Griffteils nennen von Abschlusskappe bis oberes Ende des oberen Korkgriffes?


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich find die X-Blade auch sehr interessant. Glaube das wird meine neue "Spinne" für die kommende Saison. Hoffe bis dahin ist sie dann wieder lieferbar.
> Kann mir jemand vielleicht die genau Abmessung des Griffteils nennen von Abschlusskappe bis oberes Ende des oberen Korkgriffes?


 
...lass Dir was bauen Veit...#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



drehteufel schrieb:


> ...lass Dir was bauen Veit...#h


 
.. ist das den doppelten Preis wert? |rolleyes rein Kosten-Nutzengedanke, nicht emotionale Bindung gemeint #h


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> .. ist das den doppelten Preis wert? |rolleyes rein Kosten-Nutzengedanke, nicht emotionale Bindung gemeint #h


 
Wenn alles 100%ig passt, Blank, Ringe, Verarbeitung, Rollenhalter, Grifflänge/-material, dann wohl eher nicht. Wird meiner Meinung nach aber selten der Fall sein.
Sollte einer der o.g. Punkte aber nicht passen, dann rechtfertigt sich der Preis meiner Meinung nach schon. Und ich habe dazu den Vorteil, dass ich echte Handarbeit bekomme, in die der Rutenbauer wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Sorgfalt/Leidenschaft einfließen lässt als bei einer Rute, die irgendwo am Fließband bei Leuten entsteht, die noch nie gefischt haben...


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Hallo Veit in 2 Wochen kann ich dir mehr sagen dann hab ich sie Zuhause|wavey:Gruß Pitti


----------



## Angelkiste (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

@...veit... 
die diversen Mängel sind bereits bei Cebbra angemerkt worden. Demnach sollten die neuen Modelle(Januar/Februar) diese Beanstandungen nicht mehr aufweisen.
Maße: gesamt 58cm, oberer Kork 5cm und unterhalb des Rollenhalters 40cm

@...the pitbull... 
Wo hast du bestellt, da sie doch überall vergriffen ist??? 
Leider wird dies in den meisten Onlineshops nicht vermerkt.


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> Maße: gesamt 58cm, oberer Kork 5cm und unterhalb des Rollenhalters 40cm


 
Das wären genau Maße, die mir nicht passen würden, Obergriff zu lang und Untergriff auch mindestens 5cm zu lang....


----------



## Veit (21. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

@ drehteufel: Will ich eigentlich nicht, weil ich die Rute maximal ein Jahr lang fische, dann hat sie (hoffentlich) ein paar Welse und viele Zander + Hechte hinter sich  und es ist wieder Zeit für was neues. Hab auch drüber nachgedacht mir was bauen zu lassen, glaub aber dass sich das für mich nicht lohnt, weil jede Rute nach einem Jahr so intensiven Flussangeln, wie ich es betreibe, zerkrazt und ausgeleiert ist. Man muss es auch mal realistisch sehen, aber eine aufgebaute Rute ist für sowas einfach zu schade. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. 

@ Angelkiste: Vielen Dank! Diese Maße sind mir persönlich sehr sympatisch, da mir ein relativ langer Griff sehr wichtig ist, darum hab ich auch gefragt.


----------



## drehteufel (21. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Veit schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: Will ich eigentlich nicht, weil ich die Rute maximal ein Jahr lang fische, dann hat sie (hoffentlich) ein paar Welse und viele Zander + Hechte hinter sich  und es ist wieder Zeit für was neues. Hab auch drüber nachgedacht mir was bauen zu lassen, glaub aber dass sich das für mich nicht lohnt, weil jede Rute nach einem Jahr so intensiven Flussangeln, wie ich es betreibe, zerkrazt und ausgeleiert ist. Man muss es auch mal realistisch sehen, aber eine aufgebaute Rute ist für sowas einfach zu schade. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.
> .


 
Daran habe ich im nachhinein auch gedacht. Bedeutet aber im Umkehrschluss, dass ich lange damit Freude haben werde, so "oft", wie ich fischen gehe.
Trotzdem kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass der Blank nach einem Jahr so "weich" oder mitgenommen sein soll, dass er nicht mehr vernünftig verwendbar ist...
Aber hast schon Recht, bei Deinem Gekraxel durch die Büsche werden Kratzer nicht ausbleiben und die Rute wird schon einiges bei Dir mitmachen.
Und außerdem, warum sollst Du das, was Du mit Rollen machst (1 Saison , dann fertig!), nicht auch mit Ruten schaffen...#h
Von daher ist das ja schon so eine Art Verschleißartikel.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

@ Veit:

Veit, hast du nicht auch ne Bushwhacker?

Ich hab die mal in 2.58m gesehen und fand das ne echt geniale, superschnelle Rute... ist die nix für GuFis? |kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (21. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

@ WW: Ich hab die 2,40er. Hab damit schon einen 80er Zander auf Gufi gefangen, aber irgendwie ist sie mir dafür trotzdem etwas zu filigran. Zum Wobbeln allerdings topp. Die 2,58er hatte ich auch schon in der Hand und muss sagen, dass sie mehr Power hat (vom Wurfgewicht würde ich die in einer ganz anderen Region als die 2,40er ansiedeln) und mir fürs Gufiangeln gut geeignet erschien.


----------



## WickedWalleye (21. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Laut meinem Händler soll's die auch bald nicht mehr geben, eigentlich schade.


----------



## Angelkiste (21. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler soll's die auch bald nicht mehr geben, eigentlich schade.



Ich wär mit solchen Aussagen immer recht vorsichtig...
Warum sollte sie nicht mehr kommen?
Also! Schwachsinn!!! Der Händler will dir wahrscheinlich eine alte Teleskoprute verkaufen.

*Für alle die sich für die Rute interessieren:
#6

So konnte es mir bestätigt werden,

die X-Blade kommt wieder...... haben nur den Hersteller gewechselt. 
Werden dann spätestens im Februar erhältlich sein.
* 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Pernod (22. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> Ich wär mit solchen Aussagen immer recht vorsichtig...
> Warum sollte sie nicht mehr kommen?
> Also! Schwachsinn!!! Der Händler will dir wahrscheinlich eine alte Teleskoprute verkaufen.
> 
> ...


 
Richtig Daniel.Und ich denke mal Jan sollte es am besten wissen.

Nichtsdestotrotz denke ich mal,dass WickedWalleye die Bushwhacker meinte und nicht die X-Blade.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Veit schrieb:


> Hab auch drüber nachgedacht mir was bauen zu lassen, glaub aber dass sich das für mich nicht lohnt, weil jede Rute nach einem Jahr so intensiven Flussangeln, wie ich es betreibe, zerkrazt und ausgeleiert ist. Man muss es auch mal realistisch sehen, aber eine aufgebaute Rute ist für sowas einfach zu schade. Ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


Also das spricht sehr für was besseres durables, was auch durchhält und eben nicht gleich alles ausleiert. Das hängt natürlich vom Rutenaufbauer ab.  Das mit Shit-Happens und Lost-Service brauchst Du sicher nicht nochmal.

Warte erstmal die Rute von drehteufel ab und schau Dir die an, dann bist Du eh wahrscheinlich angefixt.  Für das Blankmaterial schmeißt man so manches Zeugs einfach in die Ecke ...

Ein Lösung wäre z.B.: Sich eine günstig+solide aufbauen zu lassen - also eben keiner teurer Zier-Schicki-Micki, der den Preis nur hochtreibt, mit Option auf einen zweiten Blank fürs nächste Jahr, und dann tauscht Du jährlich zum aufarbeiten, hast aber immer top-Gerät mit allen funktionalen Finessen und Änderungen, die Du willst, ob Split-Grip oder whatever. Bei den günstigen Preisen was heute sehr gutes Anbaumaterial für eine Rute kostet, bekommst Du schon einiges mehr als die "brüchige" China-Massenware. Vor allem macht es eben viel mehr Spaß damit. Und neue schnelle Blanks werden eher besser als schlechter mit der Zeit, erstmal müssen die Restgrate rausgeangelt werden. Deine alte fühlt sich auch noch und wieder gut an. 

Zu Spinnrollen sag ich mal gar nichts weiter - das gibt nur wieder unnötig Zickerei und Mecker , dass habt ihr eh selber probiert, ich am letzten Wochenende, auch wo ich netterweise die ganze Japsen HE-Garde (heavily used!) in der Hand hatte, das breite Grinsen  im Verhältnis zu meiner nichtmal gerade gut gepflegten 3 Jahre alten BlueArc8 mag immer noch nicht weichen.


----------



## Windmaster (22. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Also ich finde die X-Blade nicht sehr gelungen, ist ein schwerer Stock und hat mich nicht überzeugt. Die Hi-Lite Rute dagegen ist ein Knüller, allerdings nur was fürs leichte gufieren.
Als schwere Spinne hingegen würde ich dann eher zur der Jackson STL Rute raten, oder halt die altbekannte Damokles.


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also das spricht sehr für was besseres durables, was auch durchhält und eben nicht gleich alles ausleiert. Das hängt natürlich vom Rutenaufbauer ab.  Das mit Shit-Happens und Lost-Service brauchst Du sicher nicht nochmal.
> 
> Warte erstmal die Rute von drehteufel ab und schau Dir die an, dann bist Du eh wahrscheinlich angefixt.  Für das Blankmaterial schmeißt man so manches Zeugs einfach in die Ecke ...
> 
> Ein Lösung wäre z.B.: Sich eine günstig+solide aufbauen zu lassen - also eben keiner teurer Zier-Schicki-Micki, der den Preis nur hochtreibt, mit Option auf einen zweiten Blank fürs nächste Jahr, und dann tauscht Du jährlich zum aufarbeiten, hast aber immer top-Gerät mit allen funktionalen Finessen und Änderungen, die Du willst, ob Split-Grip oder whatever. Bei den günstigen Preisen was heute sehr gutes Anbaumaterial für eine Rute kostet, bekommst Du schon einiges mehr als die "brüchige" China-Massenware. Vor allem macht es eben viel mehr Spaß damit. Und neue schnelle Blanks werden eher besser als schlechter mit der Zeit, erstmal müssen die Restgrate rausgeangelt werden. Deine alte fühlt sich auch noch und wieder gut an.


 
|good:

Ich hoffe sehr, dass die CTS solches Suchtpotenzial besitzt...Veit hat sich zum Probewerfen bereits angemeldet, vielleicht ist es ja bereits dann um ihn geschehen.#c


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Zu Spinnrollen sag ich mal gar nichts weiter - das gibt nur wieder unnötig Zickerei und Mecker , dass habt ihr eh selber probiert, ich am letzten Wochenende, auch wo ich netterweise die ganze Japsen HE-Garde (heavily used!) in der Hand hatte, das breite Grinsen  im Verhältnis zu meiner nichtmal gerade gut gepflegten 3 Jahre alten BlueArc8 mag immer noch nicht weichen.


 
Zum Zanderspinnangeln steht für mich fest, dass meine nächste Rolle nicht von Daiwa/Shimano kommen wird, da passt schon einiges aus der Ryobi/Spro-Familie. Bleibt abzuwarten, ob ich mich irgendwann mal von meiner Certate trennen kann. Momentan läuft sie mit Hot Sauce immer besser.
Für meine leichte Barschspinne sind die Dinger aber verflixt schwer, für mich viel zu schwer, da läufts wohl eher auf eine Japan TP 1000 raus, nachdem ich mit der Cardinal 801 voll ins Klo gegriffen habe.#q Die konnte ich zum Glück zurückgeben.


----------



## drehteufel (22. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Deine alte fühlt sich auch noch und wieder gut an.


 
Hmm? Hast Du die Überbleibsel etwa bekommen und wieder aufgemöbelt?


----------



## Veit (23. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

@ drehteufel & Det: Ich lasse mich natürlich gerne davon überzeugen, dass ein Eigenbau doch das non-plus-Ultra ist und wenn mir der drehteufel dann tatsächlich ein paar Probewürfe gewährt , kann es schon passieren, dass die reichen um mich umzustimmen. 
Aber gut an bestimmten Stellen, wo man direkt von glitschigen Steinpackungen aus angeln und wohlmöglich noch etliche Hänger bekommt, würde ich so ein Stöckchen wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht einsetzen. Aber ich angle ja auch an "materialfreudlicheren" Orten. |rolleyes
Die X-Blade werd ich mir aber, denke ich, trotzdem kaufen, so als Rute fürs Grobe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Bleib standhaft VEIT #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



Veit schrieb:


> Aber gut an bestimmten Stellen, wo man direkt von glitschigen Steinpackungen aus angeln und wohlmöglich noch etliche Hänger bekommt, würde ich so ein Stöckchen wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht einsetzen. Aber ich angle ja auch an "materialfreudlicheren" Orten. |rolleyes
> Die X-Blade werd ich mir aber, denke ich, trotzdem kaufen, so als Rute fürs Grobe.


Das ist sinnvoll. So ähnlich halte ich es auch mit günstigen "Tertiärgeräten", z.B. die dafür sehr gut geeigneten nahezu unkaputtbaren Balzer Magna Magic. Kann man mit angeln, kostet ~30-40 EUR wenn man genau schaut, und kommt zum Einsatz wenn der Ort heikel ist. Dafür dürfen die Ruten (+Rollen) aber nicht so teuer sein, dann braucht man sich hinterher nicht so ärgern.

Ein Beispiel: Meine BlueArc-8400 wurde Opfer eines Voll-Affglitsch-Sturzes auf die Kurbel - allerdings eine leichtere Austauschkurbel mit der gleichen 6-Kantachse. Die Kurbel nahm dankenswerter weise die Wucht des Sturzes auf, wickelt sich ums Gehäuse. :c 
Rute und Angler noch heile und bald wieder einsatzbereit. Rolle? |uhoh: Kurbelgegenschraube runter, Kurbel mit einiger Kraft rausgezogen, sieht noch alles gut aus. Aus dem Rutenfutteral einer anderen Rolle die Kurbel geklaut, reingesteckt, angeschraubt - geht ja alles noch! :vik: (Rechnung: Nur Kurbel kaputt)
Also nicht wie bei dem Infinity-Fall von Danny.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Deine alte fühlt sich auch noch und wieder gut an.




Taaatüüüüüüüüüüüüüü!!!

Leute seid bloß vorsichtig und laßt eure Frau zu hause, wenn Angeldet da ist!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. November 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Ich bin aber der Groß+Kleinschreibung mächtig, zu derartiger Unterscheidung braucht man das.  
Wat'n Glück, dass da nicht noch ein Vertipper kam. :q


----------



## Aitor (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Jetzt muss ich mich doch mal zu Wort melden nachdem sich ja doch einige in div. Threads auf meinen Testbericht auf angeln-24 berufen. Die X-blade ist an und für sich wirklich keine schlechte Rute, sieht man mal von den im Bericht genannten Makeln ab. Ob diese nur bei meinem Modell auftraten oder serienmäßig sind, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Tatsache ist, dass ich die Rute nach wie vor im Gebrauch habe. Der Blank ist einfach ideal zum gufieren und die Rute ist mit ihren knapp 240g nicht zu schwer. Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Ruten nicht kopflastig. Habe zwar noch eine auf einen Sportex Black arrow deluxe aufgebraute Rute zu hause, aber von der köderführung und dergleichen neige ich ganz klar zur x-blade.


----------



## The_Pitbull (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Hi hab sie jetzt mehrfach gefischt sowie mein Kumpel auch und bis jetzt ist keiner dieser markel aufgetreten eine sehr geile Rute die ich jeden ans Herz legen kann#6Gruß Pitti


----------



## Aitor (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Das mit dem Korkgriff trat bei mir erst auf, nachdem ich eine Stunde im Regen gefischt hatte, der Winding Check löste sich nach ca. 1 Monat, also abwarten^^ aber im Grunde stimme ich dir zu, die Rute ist wirklich nicht übel.


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2012)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

Da ich preiswert an eine X-Blade gekommen bin, bin ich ja mal sehr gespannt, ob ich die Lobeshymnen bestätigen kann. Hat jemand die Rute auch mal für Wobbler, Blinker und Spinner benutzt?


----------



## vermesser (19. November 2012)

*AW: Jan Gutjahr X Blade*

So, ich habe die Rute dann mal selber erstmals richtig getestet. Und zwar vom Kutter mit Pilkern bis 80 Gramm, also knapp über dem maximalen Wurfgewicht. Macht gar nix.
Die Rute ist sehr feinfühlig, selbst leichte Stupser auf den Pilker sind klar spürbar, so daß man entsprechend reagieren kann.
Die Wurfweite ist gut, auch Unterhandwürfe über die Rehling gehen ausreichend weit.
Ich habe mit am Wochenende richtig gut gefangen und einen nicht ganz unerheblichen Anteil hatte auch die Rute...man kann sehr präzise den Köder führen und reagieren...im Drill zeigt die Rute ordentlich Rückrad und Power, so daß man jedem auch größeren Fisch Herr wird. Sie ist aber andererseits geschmeidig genug, um Aussteiger zu vermeiden.


----------

